# Aquarium Shop?



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

I just moved to toronto from brampton

and..i really have no idea where some decent aquarium shops are in the weston area

i live near the weston hockey arena

2125 LAWRENCE AVE W York, Ontario M9N 1H7 

does anyone know any decent shops in my area?

i prefer walking distance but a quick drive is allright.

thanks for your help


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to the city!

Unfortunately, there's nothing (of note anyways) in your area - however, up the 400, you'll find Big Al's Vaughn, Down the 427, on Dundas in Mississauga there are a few shops, and of course downtown, there's Menagerie.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

There is AquaTropic Very close to you.

*aquatropic*s.ca
Dundas Street West
Toronto, ON M6P 1Y6
(416) 604-3530


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

M.l.lloyd said:


> I just moved to toronto from brampton
> 
> and..i really have no idea where some decent aquarium shops are in the weston area
> 
> ...


Hey sport. Welcome to the city sport. You're buying Wendy's sport. 

Hehe, anyone remmeber that old Wendys commercial of the new guy having to buy Wendys for all?  Anyways welcome to T.O. You should not post your address. Now you'll have TGIF parties at your place with people with Betta tanks strapped to thier heads while dancing to a rave light show.  If it's not happened yet it soon will.  Oh yes, don't forget the Wendys.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Hey sport. Welcome to the city sport. You're buying Wendy's sport.
> 
> Hehe, anyone remmeber that old Wendys commercial of the new guy having to buy Wendys for all?  Anyways welcome to T.O. You should not post your address. Now you'll have TGIF parties at your place with people with Betta tanks strapped to thier heads while dancing to a rave light show.  If it's not happened yet it soon will.  Oh yes, don't forget the Wendys.


wow... bizarre post... totally unnecessary drivel.

even if you know the OP... it is bizarre.

OP... this one is within walking distance

http://www.martaspetandaquaria.yp.ca/


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like there's more LFS in the city that are needing a going to


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

And yeah. +1. Totally weird post.


----------



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone

that actually isnt my adress its the adress of the hockey arena.

i just figured i could use it as an idea of the area im in


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have never visited a west-end fish shop, but if you're in the core area, be sure to check out Menagerie.

W


----------



## M.l.lloyd (Jun 28, 2010)

Aquatic Designs said:


> There is AquaTropic Very close to you.
> 
> *aquatropic*s.ca
> Dundas Street West
> ...


Thank you i visited there today


----------

